# Alternative for tomy forgetmenot talking album



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi guys found a link on adoption uk of a lady that found an Alternative book holds 7 photos and can record messages 45 pound on amazon but if you scout around you never know....hope it helps....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vtech-Record-Learn-Photo-Album/dp/B003LPUCA4/ref=sr_1_46?ie=UTF8&qid=1404591692&sr=8-46&keywords=vtech+photo


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

That looks really good. Both the Tomy ones we got for our LOs broke before we even started intros, which I'm sort of sad about as it would have been nice to keep them to show them later in life 

We also got them one of these each though: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Galt-America-1003094-Photo-Album/dp/B0017IW2S2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404722355&sr=8-1&keywords=galt+baby+photo+album

Although you can't record the voices, they are fantastic for babies and can be left lying around for them to play with. It has crinkly bits and stuff, so the littlest of ours adored hers (but neither were interested in the Tomy ones, according to the FC).

We also got them one of those recordable story books, which they both enjoyed, so depending on ages, you could combine the soft album with a talking story.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Found vtech one cheaper on ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vtech-Record-Learn-Photo-Album-/290817417232


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We did a DVD which 6 months on she still loves to watch.


----------

